# Wolf CH-6-29V Help??



## ecm3 (Aug 9, 2012)

I am in the process of considering buying a 15 year old 6 burner Wolf from someone.  I have found someone to install it, however, service seems to be an issue.

Also, is $675 too much to pay??

I know that I have to get new venting, and read somewhere about installing flashing on both sides of the range on the walls.  Is the latter necessary?

Would you install this in your home? Is it a good deal?

H E L P !


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Check with your gas supplier to be sure you have sufficient capacity in the lines, not just your house connection but the street mains as well.

An associate bought a Garlund for the same purpose and discovered that if he fired it up, all the stoves and furnaces in the neighborhood would go out!

Check with the fire department, I believe you need more than flashing around the stove, probably insulation as well and definitely enlarged ventilation, possibly even fire suppression (ANSUL), though I'm far from sure about that.


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

ecm3, not that long ago I was seriously looking into buying a used high-end restaurant grade gas stove.  After tons of research it was clear even refurbished ones were potential money pits filled with never-ending aggravation for a home cook. There's a reason restaurants are required to have those huge fans and hoods fitted with a sprinkler system.  I'm so glad I resisted the siren song of all those BTU's and getting a $6k stove for $600.

Several of my friends own non-commercial stoves by Wolf, DCS, Viking, et. al.  but buying a used one is probably not a good idea either.  They tend to be persnikety and costly to fix.  New ones are very expensive, costly to fix and depending on the maker, persnickety.  

FWIW, we ended up with an induction range which performs just as well as our friends' DCS and Wolf.  Super high heat, great lows for stocks and as responsive to temp changes as gas.


----------



## ecm3 (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you.  Other than taking out the whole neighborhood I have considered the rest.  I did consult my plumber already.  He saw no issue that we couldn't handle.  That is when I came to this site.  I just want to make extra, extra sure.  I saw it before.  I defiantly think I can handle it.  Just some taking used to.  I am concerned about getting parts from Wolf if I need them.


----------



## ecm3 (Aug 9, 2012)

I know, I know...You are most surely right.  I just WANT one!  ugh.  For the longest time.  No small decision though.  I am leaving no stone unturned!  Thank you for your input.


----------

